
Slate Star Codex Abridged - A Friend And I Remastered 85 Slate Star Codex Posts - unimpressive
https://www.slatestarcodexabridged.com/
======
basch
I wish this was dated, as of when they did it. SSC is back up, so while its
nice having an index to browse and some editorial "best of" contribution, I
otherwise dont know why youd read the articles here and not the original site.

~~~
unimpressive
You mean this blog with default CSS? And barely any site navigation?

[https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/05/23/ssc-gives-a-
graduation...](https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/05/23/ssc-gives-a-graduation-
speech/)

~~~
basch
Yes. It also has all the original conversation below the posts restored. The
theme doesnt matter that much to me because I can control the display of a
page client side, using something like Mercury or Dark Reader etc. In fact, I
quite like the lack of a theme, leaving it entirely up to me. (Not that your
theme in any way impedes that same freedom.)

~~~
unimpressive
I think you may be a bit different than the modal person being targeted with
this site.

~~~
basch
I'm not sure I follow. Is the value add you bring to his blog the theming?

I ask because, the curated index you offer could just link back to the
original posts.

Given everything else being equal, I would prefer to read the original source
over a mirror. I then dont have to verify it is an accurate representation,
and they dont have to be kept in sync if things change on the source end.
Maybe a separate clickable link at the end of each line that takes you to the
original post would be helpful. (orig) A link blog / pure index model would
also run less afoul of any sort of copyright issue, if you wanted to extend
this concept to other blogs. I would personally encourage this, shifting to a
more generalized linkblog that links outward to other sscesque writing. It
makes your offering more unique than a theme and index.

If you havent used something like Mercury before, check it out. I prefer it to
browsers built in reading modes. (It's the successor to Readability.)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mercury-
reader/okn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mercury-
reader/oknpjjbmpnndlpmnhmekjpocelpnlfdi?hl=en)

------
dang
Blogs and blog posts don't count as Show HNs. Please see the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
unimpressive
Oh huh, I can totally see how that works but would not have predicted
it/thought to check because it's not my blog. My apologies.

~~~
dang
No worries. The line is a bit arbitrary to draw, but we have to draw it
somewhere or else every post would be a Show HN.

------
aarpmcgee
I dig it. Nice typesetting!

------
brianolson
why the long domain name, shouldn't it be "SSCabridged" ?

~~~
unimpressive
We bought that too, haven't set it up yet.

------
flyingfences
_A friend and I_

~~~
colejohnson66
Languages evolve. If people say “me and X” over the formal “X and I,” then the
_more correct_ answer is “me and X.”

The only people I’ve seen quibble over this matter is English language
teachers in school.

~~~
maxfan8
The correct term for this is hypercorrect (this is more accurate description
of this phenomenon than “less/more correct”). [1]

I’m trying not to quibble over language — just wanted to note that this is a
well-documented phenomenon with a fancy name (I’m not an English teacher).

[1]:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypercorrection](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypercorrection)

Edit: I clarified what I meant to say. Earlier it said “more correct” rather
than “less/more” correct.

~~~
kyralis
That's actually the _opposite_ problem. The example given there (which matches
the description) is the use of "a friend and I" in _object_ position, not
_subject_ position (as is the case here) due to over application of the actual
rule that one should use "I" and not "me" when in subject position.

I'm not sure that this qualifies for the same, since it seems unlikely to be
the result of overgeneralization of rule so much as a simple (and common)
mistake.

~~~
maxfan8
Right, thanks — that’s what I meant to say. I just edited the comment to fix
the mistake.

You’re totally correct!

